# Top Gear Back on TV - Christmas special



## mdk3.2 (Jul 3, 2012)

For all you Top Gear fans out there (or Not??)........some V8's

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006mj5 ... ts/2014/12

:evil: :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Already got Sky+ set


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Me too


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks to the info - I will now set up Sky+


----------



## bigootang (Dec 9, 2014)

Excellent! Just wish they had more showes through the year...


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

filming a new series January too


----------



## bigootang (Dec 9, 2014)

Are they?! Ace..might buy the top gear dvd today..,.


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Just got in from the tavern and catching up.
Lovely cars and sites and all but it's the same old cack.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Put it on when I got home last night and didn't really 'watch' it somehow, just didn't seem interesting at all.

They should have put the money they spent making this special into the normal series.

Unless they are going to announce they have now finished Top Gear for good in tonight's part 2, and after how disappointing part 1 was it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Must agree wasn't the best one let's see what tonight does


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Watched it last night. Uninteresting.
Had the same old stage-managed situations that have been in every single 'Top Gear Special'. :x 
Programme has got worse over the last few years.


----------



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

:x Nuff said


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

It's sad and embarassing. Three middle aged twits hamming up for the camera.
Everything is painfully stage managed. Realise this evening's events weren't planned but you can't help feeling they got what they deserved.
Regardless of your thoughts about the Falklands I find it pretty tasteless and I'm fairly hard to insult


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

You're all abit grumps when it comes to this.

Of course its staged, Sit back and see it just as entertainment. I think it's a good entertainment show, 3 blokes who do know their onions, and are genuine petrol heads dont have to talk about knife edge cranks and rifle drilled conrods for 60 minutes every sunday.

Shocking behaviour by the Argentinians though throughout all this that kicked of with the filming in their country and attacking film crew cars.

The porsche plate had never been changed, but it's a massive coincidence that it was H982 FLK. 1982 falklands :lol:

It's funny, no one died, some Argentinians got offended and need to get a grip. I'm fully behind the BBC for refusing to apologise to the Argentinian government for something which is a massive fluke "tongue in cheek"


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Haven't watched for ages, as I don't even find it entertaining. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Some nice scenery but the rest was rubbish

2 hours I'll never get back :x


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

don't understand what the problem is,, are there any other sit coms on the telly for petrol heads ??.. there really is some very subtle low key humour going on there which only a petrol head would appreciate, and the scenery was splendid ,, regarding the agro at the end , after all the other " bull " does anyone actually believe the last bit ???,, if so , why ??


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Don't confuse Petrol-heads with Dick-heads*


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

You lot are a right bunch of grumpy old men :lol:

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't really watch the regular shows that much anymore but enjoy the specials. Obviously a lot is staged and setup for entertainment but pretty sure James May falling off the horse wasn't planned, felt that myself when he fell off :/


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Just watched the first episode. Not a patch on previous ones. They are clearly running out of ideas, and need to reinvent the idea or pack up.

Will watch the 2nd at some point probably, but no great rush


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

neil_audiTT said:


> You're all abit grumps when it comes to this.
> 
> Of course its staged, Sit back and see it just as entertainment. I think it's a good entertainment show, 3 blokes who do know their onions, and are genuine petrol heads dont have to talk about knife edge cranks and rifle drilled conrods for 60 minutes every sunday.
> 
> ...


Just watched both parts and totally agree with you Neil. It's entertainment and no more staged then any other car program is e.g. Wheeler dealers, fast and loud etc. and totally appalled by the behaviour shown by locals at the end, get a grip! You can only assume that living in a small village in the arse end of nowhere they had nothing better to do. It's put me off visiting the country, I'll stick with Bolivia and Peru! :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bolivia and Peru - I think you might be OK there. They are 2 countries where Clarkson hasn't managed to insult the locals ..... yet.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Bolivia and Peru - I think you might be OK there. They are 2 countries where Clarkson hasn't managed to insult the locals ..... yet.


 :lol: better get there quick then!!


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm off to chilli! They told the Argentinians to F off when asked to close their borders!

Plus I think they had equally as good scenery.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------

